# Big Dam Bridge 100



## arman77

Anyone riding in the Big Dam Bridge 100 in Little Rock, AR this weekend?

Bruce


----------



## gp3d

Yes, plan to be there and ride the 50 mile route as I'm not in very good shape. Last year was my first BDB ride and quite enjoyed it. So far, looks like the weather will be good. I'm coming over from Miss. for this.

John


----------



## arman77

John,
Hope you have a great ride!! I am going to try and ride the 100 miler, but have been sick with strep and upper respiratory since Labor Day, but feeling better this week. Wife and her friends are riding the 68 miler. If you see a big guy on a sedona orange/red 2000 Klein Quantum Pro, with an orange helmet and wearing a Hotter n Hell 100 jersey... say hello! Weather should be great!!

Bruce


----------



## gp3d

Bruce,
Yes, I'll keep a lookout for you. I'll be harder to pick out since my bike is a somewhat common Trek Madone 3.1. Not sure what jersey I'll be wearing yet. If I find something distinctive, I'll let you know. Best wishes on your and your wife's ride.

John


----------



## tjeepdrv

I'll be there. I'm attempting the 100 mile route for the first time.


----------



## spookyload

I will be there with a red/white jersey that has German and American flags around the sleeves. Habanero titanium cross frame. Doing the 68 mile ride #2775.


----------



## spookyload

Had a great ride today. We did the 68 mile ride and rode a decent ride. About four hours. The turn to the south right before Batesville Pike Road was a really fun hilly section almost all the way to the end. Three climbs that had lots of folks walking. Lots of ambulances this year. I saw at least five with riders on stretchers. What really struck me was the number of women riders this year. Lots of them. Good for the sport to see it becoming more husband/wife friendly. My only gripe is the numerous folks who seem to think the place to ride is far to the left. If you are by yourself or getting passed by everyone, please ride to the right of the road. We weren't pushing the pace very hard, but even twenty miles into the ride folks insisted on riding three wide or forcing folks to pass across the yellow. Unfortunately lots of riders in Hotter than Hell jerseys, didn't see anyone on a Klein though.


----------



## tjeepdrv

I had an interesting day. My previous longest ride was the 68 mile ride last year, so I decided to try the 100 this year. I set the unrealistic goal of anything under 5 hours. About 25 miles in, my bike made a loud noise and the crank locked up. I looked down the chain was still on, it was just loose. It had fallen off the cassette though, to the small side. I've never had that happen. The strange thing was that I was in the middle of the cassette when it happened. Anyways, I messed with the RD and rocked the crank back and forth without even really losing much speed. 

I was in fast groups all day and at the rest before Wye mountain, the group I was in stopped, so I made my first, and only, stop. My average speed was 20.5 or 21 and I was 63 miles into it or whatever. My goal was possible. While stopped, I noticed I had a broken spoke. So that's what went on earlier in the ride. 

I left and got maybe a mile from the rest stop and got a flat. It took about 5 minutes to change. I put the wheel back on, aired it up, and tried to spin it. It wouldn't spin. When I aired it up, the sidewall came out. I had to bleed air out until I could seat the sidewall and then use the rest of my CO2. It wasn't enough. For the next 5 or so miles, up Wye Mountain and everything, I pretty much rode about 12 miles an hour on a tire that was just about flat. Luckily, a guy offered me a CO2. I aired it back up and the bike came back to life and it didn't feel like I was riding in sand anymore. 

At this point, I was by myself and hating life. Had a friend driven by, I'd have hopped in and ridden home. A handful of people passed me in a paceline and I forced myself onto the back. Once I did that, it was easy to keep up and I was back up to 20+ mph, We rode a pretty good paceline from about mile 75 to mile 90 or so. After that, we sort of fell apart and I was solo the rest of the way. 

My final time was something like 5:45 and my average was 18.03. I guess with all my troubles, that wasn't bad for my first century, but I know I've got a lot more in me.


----------



## scottzj

Glad to hear some stories on the ride, I was planning on going but I had previous engagements with my race team. I am planning on the BCB100 this sat coming up with a few of my race teammates to join me.


----------



## arman77

*Want to hear about my ride?*

After I finished the Hotter n Hell 100 I felt like I was in the best riding condition I had been in, so I decided to ride the Big Dam Bridge 100 even though I had signed up for the 68. Then I got Strep Throat over Labor Day, and an upper respiratory infection which took me two weeks to get over. I thought I felt good enough this week to do the 100, so I did.

The ride was pretty easy until mile 46 in Conway, I averaged 19 mph until there. The hills started after that, and while I ride hills every time I ride, I found I had no endurance like I had a month ago. At mile 60 I get a text from my wife to call her when I could, I stopped at the 62 mile rest stop at Bigelow and called her, only to find out she has crashed at mile 16 and had severely fractured her Scapula, broken a rib, and other cuts, scrapes, and bruises. She had waited for 3 hours to call me because she wanted me to finish my ride. I told her I would sag in, but she begged me not to, to please finish my ride because she was already at the hospital and with her best friend who had been riding with her, and she was a doctor too. So after they both told me to finish I did. 

Talking about being motivated for a hard push to finish when you are already tired... but I did my best. Finished a few minutes after 2:00, 6:10 ride time for the 104 miles, averaged about 16.9 mph. Wife's friend had brought her back to our camper at the Riverside RV park about 6 blocks from the finish line, so she was there when I got there. 

Talking about a tough lady, she is! First thing she asked when they got to her? How's my bike? 

To top it off, we had to cancel our weekend alone, and pull the camper back home. About 30 miles from home we have a blow out on one of the camper tires! All is well, we made it home, she is resting and medicated. We find out next week if she has to have surgery because of the uniqueness of her fracture.

I guess we will see all of you next year!

Bruce and (Kim)


----------



## Zombie John

Wow, I have nothing as dramatic as all that.

I did the fifty. This was my first event ride and probably could have done the 68 but didn't want to over-do it, so I stuck with what I knew I could do.

The hills on Batesville Pike killed me. It was about a four mile stretch of hills. I don't train on hills much so this was tough for me. I had to walk one of the hills but suffered through the rest.

In the end, I rode 57.3 miles, speed was in the low 16s, which is low for me. Guess I need to hit the hills more!

No problems though.


----------



## spookyload

arman77 said:


> At mile 60 I get a text from my wife to call her when I could, I stopped at the 62 mile rest stop at Bigelow and called her, only to find out she has crashed at mile 16 and had severely fractured her Scapula, broken a rib, and other cuts, scrapes, and bruises.


I think I saw where this happened. I remember seeing someone right before the aide station at 20 miles. Hope she heals fast. 

Hotter than Hell was my fastest century ever. In 2005 myself and my friend rode a 4:20 110 mile century that year. We got in a group of 40 that never stopped. I was out of water at 70 miles, but didn't dare stop and lose the train. There was about fifteen guys who insisted on doing all the work that day. Rained like hell the whole way.


----------



## spookyload

tjeepdrv said:


> While stopped, I noticed I had a broken spoke. So that's what went on earlier in the ride.


Odd you say this. I helped a guy out at the second rest stop. He had a broken spoke and was about to sag in because the wheel was hitting the pads and the spoke kept tangling with the chain. I wrapped the spoke around the adjacent spoke, borrowed a spoke wrench form someone else and got his wheel true enough to clear the pads so he could keep riding. I saw him at the finish and he thanked me. He said he was worried about the wheel failing, but it held true to the finish. My good deed was rewarded with a frosty Belgian brew.


----------



## 03FR500

I rode the 50 mile route. I felt great, averaging about 20 mph (after traffic cleared out a little) until we hit Batesville Pike. Halfway up the first BIG hill I switched down into the smallest front chain ring causing the chain came off resulting in me losing any momentum I had. Walked the rest of the way up sadly. Then, on the backside coming down I got a cramp in my right hamstring, thank goodness for the rest stop at the bottom. Was mediocre from then on out averaging 16mph. 

I have only been riding since July, so not very experienced about group riding. I will have to agree with Spookyload about riders being too far to the left and riding side-by-side blocking the road. I feel bad for drivers who are needlessly held up by riders who insist to be in the center of the lane. I also don't like to be held up by slower riders who are oblivious to who is behind them. One lady was riding in the center of the lane, holding a truck up and thereby also holding me up. Although maybe not the smartest thing to do, I sprinted pass the truck on the right, and also went past the lady one the right. As I was going by her she said "Whoa! Don't pass on the right, not expecting you there!" She had plenty of room being in the center of the lane. Kind of irked me, she probably didn't even know the truck was on her rear wheel either.


----------



## DPN

I rode the 68. This was my 3rd year riding the BDB ride. I have to say I was not expecting that one big hill that had more people walking that riding! So that road is Batesville Pike? There was a big hill after turning off Otto Road, and then the monster. Does anybody recall the mileage marker where THAT hill was? Does it have a name? Surely it is Mount Something!

That first hill and the last hill was okay, but man that one in the middle! Plus, people were just stopping and dismounting right in the middle of the road. Some were WALKING 3 abreast! It was all I could do to keep riding and I didn't need to have to start dodging people.

Still, a fun ride. I just need to shed a few pounds for next year!

DPN


----------



## tjeepdrv

I keep hearing about Batesville Pike and people having to walk. Is it supposed to be tougher than Wye Mountain? Wye was supposed to be tough, but it was pretty easy to me and I didn't see anyone walking it. I train with River Mountain Road, Overlook Road, and Fort Roots though.


----------



## Zombie John

DPN said:


> I rode the 68. This was my 3rd year riding the BDB ride. I have to say I was not expecting that one big hill that had more people walking that riding! So that road is Batesville Pike? There was a big hill after turning off Otto Road, and then the monster. Does anybody recall the mileage marker where THAT hill was? Does it have a name? Surely it is Mount Something!
> 
> That first hill and the last hill was okay, but man that one in the middle! Plus, people were just stopping and dismounting right in the middle of the road. Some were WALKING 3 abreast! It was all I could do to keep riding and I
> 
> Still, a fun ride. I just need to shed a few pounds for next year!
> 
> DPN



All I remember is there were two or three hills that were, up to that point, the biggest of the route. I got over them and thought, "Whew! Those were tough!"

Wrong.

I came around a turn, saw "that one hill," and heard someone behind me yell, "Holy sh!t!" lol The huge sign next to it that said "STEEP 4 MILES" wasn't very encouraging. haha!


----------



## Zombie John

tjeepdrv said:


> I keep hearing about Batesville Pike and people having to walk. Is it supposed to be tougher than Wye Mountain? Wye was supposed to be tough, but it was pretty easy to me and I didn't see anyone walking it. I train with River Mountain Road, Overlook Road, and Fort Roots though.


I think for the century guys it would have still been a climb but a very doable one. But for us 50-68 guys, it was a little different, and -- for me anyways -- surprisingly difficult.


----------



## Zombie John

DPN said:


> There was a big hill after turning off Otto Road, and then the monster. Does anybody recall the mileage marker where THAT hill was? Does it have a name? Surely it is Mount Something!


I just assumed all of that section was BP since the info packet mentioned "a climb" at Batesville Pike and that Medical would be standing by.

I had to walk the one with the sign but the one after it -- it had a few 'S' turns in it -- I rode up it at a whopping 4mph. I think I still passed a couple of guys. I don't know how they can go that slow and not fall over!

Anyway, that second monster hill was my proudest moment so far in cycling. lol


----------



## spookyload

Zombie John said:


> I just assumed all of that section was BP since the info packet mentioned "a climb" at Batesville Pike and that Medical would be standing by.
> 
> I had to walk the one with the sign but the one after it -- it had a few 'S' turns in it -- I rode up it at a whopping 4mph. I think I still passed a couple of guys. I don't know how they can go that slow and not fall over!
> 
> Anyway, that second monster hill was my proudest moment so far in cycling. lol


You guys are talking about big rock hill. I ride from Little Rock AFB, and Batesville Pike Rd is on my training route three times a week. I knew it was going to hurt, just curious to see how much coming at the 50 mile point. Really it wasn't that bad for me, but again, I have ridden it many times. The first time I did it I only had a 21 in the back. With the 25 I still suffer, just not as bad. Worst part is standing doesn't help becuase it is just that steep that you end up wasting energy trying to stand. I think it tops out at 16% about halfway up. Aveage is 12% on my Garmin.


----------



## gp3d

Zombie John said:


> But for us 50-68 guys, it was a little different, and -- for me anyways -- surprisingly difficult.


I definitely agree with a lot of what's been posted so far. The hills on Batesville Pike were "very interesting" indeed! Having just started semi-serious training in late July, they were quite difficult and not knowing how many more there were I didn't want to blow up with ~10 miles remaining. So, I walked like many others.

Now that I know what to expect I'd like to do them again and think I could get up them with a little more training and maybe a slight change to gearing. On one part I was climbing at 3 mph (had never done that before, ever) and got passed by a 20-something girl on a mountain bike. She was spinning a much nicer gear and going maybe 4-5 mph.

Side note to Bruce. Sorry to hear about your wife's accident, hope she heals up quickly. I did ride up the starting line looking for you but never saw you. 

John


----------



## gp3d

Also, for me, the Batesville Pike hills have had at least one positive side effect. They have motivated me to lose the extra 25 lbs I've been carrying around for too long.


----------



## DPN

gp3d said:


> Also, for me, the Batesville Pike hills have had at least one positive side effect. They have motivated me to lose the extra 25 lbs I've been carrying around for too long.


Me too! I figure I was carrying the equivalent of a concrete block up that hill!

DPN


----------



## DPN

spookyload said:


> You guys are talking about big rock hill. I ride from Little Rock AFB, and Batesville Pike Rd is on my training route three times a week. I knew it was going to hurt, just curious to see how much coming at the 50 mile point. Really it wasn't that bad for me, but again, I have ridden it many times. The first time I did it I only had a 21 in the back. With the 25 I still suffer, just not as bad. Worst part is standing doesn't help becuase it is just that steep that you end up wasting energy trying to stand. I think it tops out at 16% about halfway up. Aveage is 12% on my Garmin.


I have a LOT of respect for someone who rides THAT hill 3 times a week!

DPN


----------



## arman77

*Hills are not my friend either!*

I started riding two years ago this month! I have lost over 50 pounds and gotten into much better shape... however being 6'5 and 270 lbs, Hills are not my friend. But I have learned how to ride hills from my riding mentor (guy I ride with) I use a compact crank, and 11/26 cassette. I go up hills, just not fast. I average 6.9 mph going up Wye Mountain, and passed a couple of people who walked. I was proud of my 16.9 average for that 104 miles!

If you like hills I can give you some nice ones we ride here around Russellville: Petit Jean, Magazine, Nebo, Harmony (north of Clarksville), Mount Judea to Lurton. I have done all except Nebo. The Harmony ride goes North of Clarksville on 103 toward Oark, climbing 1100 feet in the first 3 miles, then cuts over to Hwy 23 (The Pig Trail) and runs along the Mulberry River, beautiful area!

If you are interested let me know and I will send you the profiles on either Map my ride, or Ride with GPS or come up some weekend or sometime and ride them with us. The wife and I were planning to do some fall hill rides, but I guess her riding is out this fall. But I will be riding somewhere every Saturday unless I have to work.

Bruce


----------



## gp3d

Bruce, 

You certainly do live in a great area for hill riding. After the ride Saturday afternoon, I drove out to Mount Magazine because I've been wanting to see it after a couple of my friends visited there last year. Went up the north side and down the south side before heading back to Little Rock. Looks like it would be some nice continuous climbing, which is something I want to get into next year. I'll probably be getting in touch with you later on the various routes you mentioned. 

Thanks, John (in much flatter Mississippi)


----------

